

Show HN: Quick pie chart generator - bilalhusain
http://codepen.io/anon/pen/pAKsx

======
bilalhusain
Nothing fancy, just a few input elements to make life easier (harder?). Other
than that its a pretty straightforward wrapper over Google Chart API[1].

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Chart_API](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Chart_API)

